
Show HN: A simple GUI for uploading large files to S3 - codemonkeychuck
https://github.com/charlesdaniel/s3_uploader
======
codemonkeychuck
A very simple GUI app written in Python + Tkinter/ttk (using the boto3 python
package) meant for non-technical people to upload large files to S3 buckets.
It uses a config file so you can customize the credentials and the buckets
that they are allowed to upload into.

It currently uses py2app to build an OSX app but it's also possible to just
run the s3_uploader.py script directly to start it up.

~~~
discordance
Awesome. Good job.

Feature request: On hitting cancel, could that be 'resume'/ 'clear' ?

------
dyeje
Could you add a link to see the GUI or some screenshots? It would be nice to
see the GUI before taking the time to set it up. Great job!

~~~
yanokwa
Here ya go! [http://imgur.com/SoouwvS](http://imgur.com/SoouwvS)

~~~
minus7
Add a gif/webm of it in action to your readme. That will make it a lot easier
and nicer to see what it's doing.

~~~
codemonkeychuck
I uploaded a quick screencapture to youtube and updated the README file to
point to it. Hope that helps. The youtube link is
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciA5XX3CIOs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciA5XX3CIOs)

------
cyphar
It looks like it's missing a license file. Would you mind if you specified a
free software license for your project?

~~~
codemonkeychuck
Hi, I just added a MIT LICENSE file to it.

------
bpchaps
Neat. I had lots of issues with S3 about a year ago. If I had any sort of
network saturation from, well, uploading files, the connection would die while
keeping the files up in s3. I couldn't find any direct way to do any sort of
checksums directly on S3, either, so some hackery had to be done to upload
incomplete files without duplicating bandwidth. It was pretty frustrating at
the time!

------
tyingq
Might be nice to have a feature to prevent shoulder surfing...the credential
info appears to be readable at a distance. Perhaps fading to a very low
contrast font color, or hide/show to flip from "* * * * *" to "password".

Maybe prefilling the S3 filename with the basename of the selected file as
well?

~~~
codemonkeychuck
Hi, thanks for the ideas. I just added a toggle visibility button (flips
between " __* " and the real text) for the AWS credentials. Also added the
prefilling of the S3 filename with the basename of the uploaded file.

------
olavgg
This is cool! If you could make it possible to specify host, then it would
possible to use this to upload directly to CephFS via Rados Gateway's S3 API.

~~~
codemonkeychuck
Hi, thanks for the idea... I can't seem to figure out how to set the host
using boto3. I'm still digging through their documentation though. If you know
or have an example please post a link or send a pull request if you get it to
work.

------
iocpdram
Does this work after you put your laptop to sleep?

~~~
codemonkeychuck
_shrug_ I started a big upload and closed my MBP's lid and opened it a minute
later and it was done. Also tried it by selecting "Sleep" from the Apple menu
and that also seemed to complete.

I think it's more dependent on the configuration of the OS (if it has wifi
while sleeping etc)... my OSX apparently continues my upload when I tell it to
sleep though in the "System Settings" > "Energy Saver" pane I have "Wake for
Wi-Fi network access" turned on and I'm plugged in to the power adapter so may
be that's what's letting it work.

------
ben_jones
"I hope he used python for this". Was not disappointed. Cool project OP!

